# Polar Bear Attack



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Polar Bear attack in Churchill, Manitoba, Canada.

*These are photos of a man being attacked by a polar bear in the town of Churchill, Manitoba. Numerous people watched the attack, some even photographed it, but none did anything to stop the assault. However, the local newspaper reported that the victim will make a full recovery Photos below*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Aaaaawwwwww!:smiles:


----------



## jigz369 (Apr 20, 2007)

Too funny, good thing mama wasn't around or the victim would not have recovered.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Devastating This is a family website!


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

My daughter is carrying on about this........"Awwwwwwww, it's SOOOO CUTE!"


----------



## matthew (Jan 7, 2008)

I was really wondering about the title.....


----------



## lindahendrix (Jan 8, 2008)

awwww what a cute little bear. i love baby anythings....


----------

